# Cockapoo in need of rehoming on Preloved



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just seen another ad for a cockapoo looking for a new home:

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/105665939/10-month-old-female-cockapoo.html


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Why after I assume they have had her for 8 months?
XC


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

One of the clubs either CCGB or Owners Club may like to contact this owner to offer rehoming help  I hope this lovely cockapoo finds a forever home xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Like your new Avatar pic JoJo! 

yes, she does look very sweet. Very tempting but I need a new puppy! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Colin??!!! Are you there???


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, I have sent link to Stephen, Jane


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Colin??!!! Are you there???


Funnily enough he was just the person I thought of when I saw the ad......


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes Colin ... is he online ... we need him now


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes - I e-mailled the advertiser earlier X

Stephen x


----------

